# Brand new



## Rick (Aug 6, 2010)

I had another batch born this week:


----------



## ismart (Aug 6, 2010)

How cute! :wub:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cute babies, are they box turtles?


----------



## hierodula (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 6, 2010)

I just fell in love!



Do you sell turtles too?


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2010)

likebugs said:


> Cute babies, are they box turtles?


Yep. These particular ones are hybrids. Offspring from my captive bred female three toed box turtle and my male eastern box turtle.



Laura G said:


> I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you sell turtles too?


I do. I actually sold two on here from the last clutch. These two are spoken for though when they're ready to go out.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> I do. I actually sold two on here from the last clutch. These two are spoken for though when they're ready to go out.


Darn. They sure are a couple of lookers!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 6, 2010)

That would be the first time I have seen a hybrid! The only ones I have seen, have been wild caught. Please post pics of thier growth, if you will be keeping any babies.  Although, they can take a while, can't they?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 7, 2010)

The middle photo really reminds me of some Jurassic Park scene or Godzilla hatching on whatever-island. Or perhaps...a young gorn? (the latter may be a little to0 revealing of myself...and anybody that recognizes it, for that matter).

Just more proof that all baby animals are cute! If my kids saw these photos I'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> The middle photo really reminds me of some Jurassic Park scene or Godzilla hatching on whatever-island. Or perhaps...a young gorn? (the latter may be a little to0 revealing of myself...and anybody that recognizes it, for that matter).
> 
> Just more proof that all baby animals are cute! If my kids saw these photos I'd never hear the end of it.


Every time I see a new one I get a funny feeling. Maternal instinct? Ha ha. I am keeping two from the first clutch. I have another clutch in the incubator right now. I expect those guys late late summer. I raised my one female from the time she was this small, 7 years ago I got her.

Here is a pic of the first batch that were born earlier this year;






Here are my adults. Sam, Ella, and Elvis the male. Elvis has his own enclosure because he can't leave the ladies alone:


----------

